# Are women permitted to enter the TdF?



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

Is there a written rule permitting or forbidding women to enter the TdF?

p.s., I'm making no judgment as to whether a woman could or should. I'm simply asking about the existence of a regulation Thanks.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Nat said:


> Is there a written rule permitting or forbidding women to enter the TdF?
> 
> p.s., I'm making no judgment as to whether a woman could or should. I'm simply asking about the existence of a regulation Thanks.


Yes there were rules against it as per UCI regulations. With the Tour being sanctioned by the FFC ( French cycling federation) this year it's anybodies guess now.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't want to be that guy, but this subject has come up before. use the search function

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103398&highlight=women+tour+de+france


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

TheDon said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but this subject has come up before. use the search function
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103398&highlight=women+tour+de+france


thanks.

that was going to be my response too.

there have been women who entered b4


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

The tour is by invitation only and what proteam would risk losing on purpose by hiring a woman? Sorenstam has entered men's golf tournaments but she could never win. She could barely make the cut and that's about it.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

edhchoe said:


> The tour is by invitation only and what proteam would risk losing on purpose by hiring a woman?


The one that wanted to get its sponsor some air time- and you can bet she'd be in every flat stage suicide break away.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

California L33 said:


> The one that wanted to get its sponsor some air time- and you can bet she'd be in every flat stage suicide break away.


She'd be in the break off the back everyday.

Sorry but women can't compete at the same level in cycling and she'd be destroyed.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> She'd be in the break off the back everyday.
> 
> Sorry but women can't compete at the same level in cycling and she'd be destroyed.


On one of the local MUTs here I passed a woman on a department store mountain bike wearing sandals, and she wasn't exactly petite, if you know what I mean. I doubt she was doing 15MPH. I was cruising at 19MPH into a fair headwind. I didn't think anything else of her until almost two miles later when I heard something and looked back. There she was, sucking my wheel. When she saw me she pulled out to pass. It was a dumb thing to do because there was oncoming traffic, so I coasted and let her by. I don't think she would have gotten by me in the wind if I didn't slow down, but the point is she was able to hang on. Now I'm no pro level rider, but she didn't even look like she'd been on a bike in a while. I think Stage 1 of TdF averaged a little under 27MPH. Are you telling me there isn't a female cyclist in the world who could wheel suck at that speed?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

California L33 said:


> I think Stage 1 of TdF averaged a little under 27MPH. Are you telling me there isn't a female cyclist in the world who could wheel suck at that speed?


i think you are missing one key point, you dont get on a pro team in the 1st place by wheel sucking at 27mph


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

TheDon said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but this subject has come up before. use the search function
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103398&highlight=women+tour+de+france


That link did not definitively answer the question of, "are women permitted to enter the TdF?" One guy said no. Another guy said yes, a long time ago. A third guy said he doubts it. 

Regardless, the Tour has a new sanctioning body this year (OnTheRivet -- thanks for your input). Does anyone know if the FFC permits women to enter?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

California L33 said:


> Are you telling me there isn't a female cyclist in the world who could wheel suck at that speed?


I've ridden with a couple of girls who were national champions, they weren't as impressive as local strong guys. Typically the best local girls can hold their own in a men's cat. 3 field. I remember Lynn Bessette racing with the Pro,1,2(?) men at the Green Mountain Stage Race a few years ago and I think finished top 10 or there abouts on the long road stage with a mountain top finish. I don't know how she did overall. This was essentially an amateur field. I think if you took one of the strongest women in the world, she might be able to finish the Tour if that was her only goal.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

We have a woman around here who won a stage in the women's Tour de France (forgot what the name is) who races for Lipton. There's also a female masters world champion. They both get blown out the back of the local 1,2,3 crits and can't hang on the group rides. So no, I don't think a woman in the TdF would be viable, since we're discussing that now. 

As to regulations, I'm not sure.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

I would love to see Danica Patrick riding the Tour in just a bikini. That would be so f'ing hot.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

There can't be too many sponsors because of the limited amount of cloth. And the camera would be on her every other minute. Some company will have to pay major $$$$$$$$$$ to be on her chest or butt.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Nat said:


> Is there a written rule permitting or forbidding women to enter the TdF?
> 
> p.s., I'm making no judgment as to whether a woman could or should. I'm simply asking about the existence of a regulation Thanks.


I was wondering if they allowed blacks or asians? I've never seen one in the TdF either.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

You see, the language the cyclists speak at the tour is French or Italian. I don't know any Asian cyclist who speak those languages.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Nat said:


> That link did not definitively answer the question of, "are women permitted to enter the TdF?" One guy said no. Another guy said yes, a long time ago. A third guy said he doubts it.
> 
> Regardless, the Tour has a new sanctioning body this year (OnTheRivet -- thanks for your input). Does anyone know if the FFC permits women to enter?


I think it would be analogous to having a minimum height in the NBA. Sure someone could write a rule, but who would care? There are no midgets playing professional basketball and there are no women who could compete in the tour.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

When someone asked if they know any women that can suck at 27mph I really wanted to reply about my ex. But I wont cause that would be rude, although im sure you all get the idea. lol


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

wheelsuck and stemsuck are different.


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

Sintesi said:


> I was wondering if they allowed blacks or asians? I've never seen one in the TdF either.


That's because Blacks and Asians aren't gay... 

Har.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> i think you are missing one key point, you dont get on a pro team in the 1st place by wheel sucking at 27mph


I'm not saying I think women, without PEDs or genetic engineering, will ever ride with the top men, just like men will never seriously run with thoroughbred horses, even mares, but I think if you wanted a novelty act for publicity purposes you could get a woman in the pro mens' pelotan without her necessarily being dropped on every stage. Time trials might pose a problem, though.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

Sintesi said:


> I was wondering if they allowed blacks or asians? I've never seen one in the TdF either.


Vinokourov is asian. As are all Kazaks.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

******* said:


> Vinokourov is asian. As are all Kazaks.


I thought he was a martian. In that case he's like the blondest, pinkest Asian I've ever seen.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, for heaven's sake--on a good day, I could wheelsuck at 27mph if it were flat, and I have seen women who could do the same thing. I think a woman could probably finish the TdF if she sat in the pack and mostly wheelsucked. On the mountains she could probably do okay, depending. Time trials might finish her off, though. Still, given the amount of attention she would get on television, I bet someday we see a woman start the TdF at least. I bet Rock and Republic would hire one.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

karatemom said:


> I bet someday we see a woman start the TdF at least. I bet Rock and Republic would hire one.


As someone else alluded to, typically professional sports who have both women and men's sides don't allow this. I'm sure this is true for the UCI as well. So the rules would have be changed, which I doubt they would do purely for a "publicity stunt", especially the Tour or another Grand Tour.

I could see a smaller some what big time professional race wishing to do it for publicity if they could get the UCI to go along.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the uci has nothing to do with the TDF


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

alexb618 said:


> the uci has nothing to do with the TDF


Of course, I just didn't feel like going through the whole UCI or governing body, whoever that may be at this time or in the future. 

For now the UCI still regulates who gets a license to be on a professional cycling team, so it is still their call regardless.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Regardless of whether a woman could finish the TdF in a respectable position or not, the whole arguement is invalid. There are specific mens and women's cycling teams for that reason. Women have their own version of the Tour, and of just about every other major road race as well (Giro, Paris-Roubaix, etc etc). hats just the format because it makes for the best competition and entertainment..... why would a woman want to compete in a field where she'll be in the last 30% of the pack 90% of the time?....or, more relevantly, why would any men's team want to hire someone who isn't going to be able to get them the same results as a mediocre pro dude? Women might as well race in their own league, where they have better chancesof getting consistant results and where they are more appealing to sponsors and team managers!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

twiggy said:


> why would any men's team want to hire someone who isn't going to be able to get them the same results as a mediocre pro dude?


Publicity stunt would be the only reason.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

there are female riders on pro teams already though

i like the rock racing comment!


----------

